# Anybody with a Planet-X RT58



## LimeBurn (20 Dec 2013)

Any feedback on the PlanetX RT58 sportive bike (carbon version not the new alloy one) anybody own or have ridden one? Thinking of upgrading my Allez and this is on the shortlist.

I'm happy with planetX as a company, I dont live far away and know how their customer service dept works so am happy to spend my money with them but just can't find any reviews on the bike itself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2013)

I've not got the rt58 but I've got a pro carbon and it's faster, lighter and younger than I am. I had no problems at all dealing with Planet-X over a distance. It arrived when they said it would, it works, and survived an over-the-bonnet moment with nary a scratch. I didn't even have to retrue the front wheel! But, as they're close to you, can't you pop over and get a test ride?


----------



## LimeBurn (20 Dec 2013)

Don't think they do test rides, but was going to call in next time I'm passing to see, and also to ask their feedback on the bike, but you can't beat the feedback from owners so thought I might ask on here first.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> Don't think they do test rides, but was going to call in next time I'm passing to see, and also to ask their feedback on the bike, but you can't beat the feedback from owners so thought I might ask on here first.


Fair enough. I do remember the new and proud owner of an rt58 posting on here but I haven't seen them posting in a while.


----------



## sackville d (21 Dec 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> Any feedback on the PlanetX RT58 sportive bike (carbon version not the new alloy one) anybody own or have ridden one? Thinking of upgrading my Allez and this is on the shortlist.
> 
> I'm happy with planetX as a company, I dont live far away and know how their customer service dept works so am happy to spend my money with them but just can't find any reviews on the bike itself. Thanks in advance.


Hi LimeBurn, I have one and really like it.Why wouldn`t I? It`s got lovely lines,is satin matte black, with the most understated decals imaginable ,climbs well,descends well , handles lovely ,it`s a far better frame than I am a cyclist.

But this is all totally subjective, and I cant even compare to another CF bike `cos I`ve never riden another.CF bike!
It would be interesting to read about how it compared to a similar Ribble over a few weeks,or even up against a CAAD10.

As Dartford said,you are local so go have a look.In the meanstwhile take a look at this.


----------



## LimeBurn (21 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the reply - lovely looking bike and nice to see it with the deep section rims. If I do take the plunge then ill be ordering it with matching 52mm carbon wheels too. I love it in black and agree they do look understated but I have a thing for green and the new lime and white paint scheme just does it for me.  not very understated though but looks so good in the flesh.


----------



## sackville d (21 Dec 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> Thanks for the reply - lovely looking bike and nice to see it with the deep section rims. If I do take the plunge then ill be ordering it with matching 52mm carbon wheels too. I love it in black and agree they do look understated but I have a thing for green and the new lime and white paint scheme just does it for me.  not very understated though but looks so good in the flesh.


Yes the white and green is very easy on the eye and I can definitely vouch for the 52 mil clinchers.they roll lovely but can be a bit on the noisy side (well,noisier than Hope Pro3s on Mavic Pros)(Except when freewheeling.Nothing is louder than a Hope hub freewheeling)


----------

